# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Nếu hôm qua các bạn đã có được những thông tin mới và hấp dẫn từ các hãng hàng không thì hôm nay các thông tin khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn, resort trên khắp Việt Nam cũng khuyến mãi không kém  :Wink: . Tuần này, Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn một điểm đến mới Thị trấn Bamberg - kho báu của Bavarian (Đức), một di sản văn hóa thế giới. Và cuối cùng thông tin tour sẽ đưa các bạn đến Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, thiên đường Bali và đất nước triệu voi - Lào. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Sunrise Hoi An Beach Resort, Hội An - “Summmer Experience at The brand new”*

Phòng Deluxe: 2.625.000 VND nett /phòng /đêmPhòng Sunrise Suite: 5.460.000 VND nett /phòng /đêm

* Bao gồm:

Ăn sáng buffet, đón tiễn sân bay theo lịch trìnhNâng cấp hạng phòng Garden hoặc Ocean View (nếu còn phòng)

Lưu ý:

Phụ thu ngày Lễ 2/9/2012: 485.000 VND net/ phòng/ đêmChương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Star City Hotel, Sài Gòn - “Pay Less This Summer”*

Giá: 5.499.000 VND nett

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Deluxe, bao gồm ăn sángĐón và đưa tiễn sân bay - khách sạnĂn trưa tự chọn vào ngày thứ 2 (hoặc theo phần ăn nếu là thứ 7 và Chủ nhật)Thuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:
Đã được xác nhận còn phòng trống và chỉ sử dụng phòng đơn hoặc phòng đôiKhông kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Phương Đông Hotel, Tp. Vinh - “Tình người xứ Nghệ”*

Giá: 3.300.000 VND nett/ 01 hoặc 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 phòng ngủ loại Deluxe và ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày01 bữa ăn tại nhà hàng Sao Mai02 ly cà phê hoặc 2 ly sinh tố tại quầy BarThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Star City Suối Mơ Hotel, Tp. Hạ Long - “Experience at StarCity Suoi Mo Hotel”*

Giá: 2.700.000 VND/ 01 hoặc 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm phòng Deluxe Sea View với buffet sáng mỗi ngàyMiễn phí trà/ cà phê, 02 chai nước khoáng và trái cây tươi trong phòngGiảm giá 20% bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng MoonlightMiễn phí trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi ngủ chung với ba mẹ

* Lưu ý: phụ thu ngày Lễ 01/09 và 02/09/2012 là: 350.000 VND net/ phòng/ đêm

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thị trấn Bamberg - kho báu của Bavarian*

Nằm trên bảy ngọn đồi với bề dày ngàn năm lịch sử, thị trấn xinh đẹp Bamberg ở Bavaria được coi như một trong những kho báu của Đức. Bamberg mang đậm dấu ấn của thời Trung cổ với rất nhiều tòa nhà cổ kính và công trình điêu khắc có từ thế kỷ 11. Đây là một trong những nơi mà thời gian dường như không trôi theo nhịp sống hiện đại. Với vẻ cổ kính của những ngôi nhà nằm sát bên con sông thanh bình Regnit chảy qua thành phố, Bamberg khiến người ta liên tưởng tới thành phố Venice của Ý. Bamberg đã được đưa vào danh sách Di sản Thế giới năm 1993 do những cảnh quan thời Trung cổ và các truyền thống văn hóa đã được bảo tồn rất tốt. Nào cùng đến chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá vẻ đẹp cổ kính của thị trấn xinh đẹp Bamberg này nhé các bạn!  :Smile: 


*Khách sạn Quality Hotel Erlangen*

Giá: 95$

Điạ chỉ: Beyreuther Strasse 53, Erlangen, 91054 Đức

Khách sạn thân thiện, phòng rộng rãi, sạch sẽ và thoải mái, yên tĩnh

*Khách sạn Novetel Erlangen*

Giá: 90$

Điạ chỉ: Hofmannstr.34 Erlangen, 01052 Đức

Khách sạn sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện, nhiệt tình, nội thất thiết kế đẹp

----------

